#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-26
<vox754> I was wondering if this "laptop team" would provide additional support to the "ndiswrapper" project. The current developer has stated that he may do some serious job if he could work on 64 bit processor and multiple core machine.
<vox754> Donations are always welcomed, but in this case the new hardware would be great help to develop better code, specially attending issues with SMP. I'm asking here because I think it is in the best interest of Ubuntu developers to support the ndiswrapper project which provides wireless access to countless users. With better networking support Ubuntu would benefit greatly.
<vox754> The developer of ndiswrapper is a serious programmer, so you can guarantee he'll do his best with the new hardware. If the people in here are just users and don't have that much experience with what I'm talking, then you could perhaps redirect me to the right people. I think Canonical could back up the ndiswrapper project without problems.
<vox754> caravena, hey are you part of the "laptop team"?
<caravena> vox754: I create my report.
<caravena> My report of my notebook.
<vox754> do you know what it takes to get a laptop from Canonical?
<vox754> caravena, is this channel any active?
<caravena> vox754: jajaa
<caravena> Yes
<caravena> Active is channel.
<caravena> 23 users...
<vox754> caravena, seriouslly
<vox754> caravena, I want to contact anyone that can donate a laptop or machine with amd64 and symmetric multi processor to the ndiswrapper project. I think Canonical can donate something like that. Are you familiar with ndiswrapper?
<caravena> Yes
<caravena> Ndisdwwapper very important
<caravena> Chipset broadcom and others.
<caravena> moment pliss searching contact
<vox754> I've been talking to the developer and he says that a new hardware may allow him to improve things, specially for those with amd64 and smp. I think Ubuntu should definitely support an effort like this since this distribution is clearly aimed at desktop users, who want to see their hardware working flawlessly, without having to do a lot of things.
<mjg59> Best that they avoid ndiswrapper, then
<vox754> mjg59, ndiswrapper is actually very easy to set up... if the drivers are the correct ones. What experience do you have?
<mjg59> That ndiswrapper bugs are effectively impossible for us to work on, and can expose themselves in a wide variety of different and painful ways that end up wasting significant portions of time
<vox754> mjg59, are you experienced in programming? Or how do you know they are bugs?
<mjg59> vox754: I'm a kernel developer
<vox754> oh, that's good, then I guess you can do some serious work with the kernel and ndiswrapper
<mjg59> I don't touch non-free code
<vox754> which is...
<mjg59> Pretty much anything that ndiswrapper loads
<vox754> but ndiswrapper itself is free. Do you need to manipulate the proprietary drivers when working with ndiswrapper?
<mjg59> Once proprietary drivers are running in kernel-space, they can interfere with any other aspect of the kernel.
<vox754> interesting... Still, do you agree that ndiswrapper is an essential part for a lot of Ubuntu users?
<mjg59> No, I'd prefer that we didn't ship it at all
<vox754> interesting opinion
<mjg59> It means that whenever someone hits a bug in a native (and supportable) Linux driver, they just move to ndiswrapper instead and the bug never gets fixed
<vox754> oh... but what about those chipsets that lack native support?
<mjg59> Sucks.
<mjg59> There's only one, anyway
<mjg59> Oh, I guess two if anyone's still stuck with Inprocomm stuff
<vox754> mmm... I h a v e ... inpro...
<vox754> .aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vox754> no, but seriously, are most chipsets now supported?
<mjg59> Yes
<vox754> I tell you, I practically owe my Ubuntu to ndiswrapper. So I guess some of us still have to support it.
<vox754> then what is the future of wireless devices, do you see any sudden increase in native support? what about each card that comes out? do they use standards now?
* mjg59 fixes HP suspend/resume
<mjg59> Which brings the number of bugs I care about down to a managable number. Hurrah!
<tritium> Gah, even the new 2.6.20-13 upload doesn't fix Atheros AR5212
<tritium> I had high hopes for the new atheros driver
<tritium> How are things, mjg59?
<mjg59> Non-free drivers? Just say no.
<tritium> Well, it's my work laptop (T43p).
<tritium> mjg59: this might be a problem for laptop support on feisty
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-27
<zenlinuxNH> Given that this channel is not for support, would it be out of line for me to ask about anyone's experiences with Ubuntu on a Dell Latitude D620? I'm seriously considering buying one.
<Nailor> mjg59: ipw3945 has busted in latest Feisty updates. You have any idea is it being fixed?
<Nailor> It doesn't resume from suspend (and it has at least some tickets)
<ppd> hi. I'd like to ask a newbie question: If I have a laptop with non working suspend on feisty, can I somehow provide information so that it can probably be fixed?
<crimsun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<crimsun> read the "most common information needed"
<ppd> thanks a lot. If I can't get it working I'll file a bug
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-30
<davisc> Is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam still active?
<davisc> mjg59: Suspend etc. worked for a while after you fixed it, broke at some stage and now is fixed again when I upgraded to Feisty :-)
<mjg59> Ok, that's reassuring in a way :)
<davisc> Keyboard and mouse locked on resume at one stage but I think that's a recurring problem I have with my Dell rather than Ubuntu
<davisc> mjg59: What's the best way to contribute to laptop testing?
<mjg59> It's worth keeping the wiki up to date
<mjg59> Other than that, I don't really have enough time to deal with much of it at the moment
<mjg59> So I guess just file bugs whenever you find them :)
<davisc> Fair enough
<davisc> I take it ye don't want to hear about problems with Beryl ;-)
<mjg59> Ha
<mjg59> Best not :)
<davisc> mjg59: We were up for 3 awards last week and I had all the presentations on different sides of the cube. But then the VGA connection for the projector didn't work (or I didn't have X configed to output on the VGA) :-(
<davisc> OK. Not really specific to Ubuntu but anyone have recommendations for encrypted FSes? Thinking of putting one on the laptop
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-31
<lastent> hi, im having problems with and embeded microphone can anyone help me in this channel?
<PresuntoRJ> I have been using a Compaq Armada M700 for a while (since Breezy). How do I report my sucess, fails and issues?
<PresuntoRJ> Now I am at Feisty ;) huge sucess, even WiFii
<johnnybuoy> hi all!
<johnnybuoy> is this a feisty channel?
<joaha> Having i2c problem (I think) that appeared between 2.6.20-12 and 13
<joaha> Please redirect me if I'm in the wrong channel
<joaha> Used to get: **WARNING** I2C adapter driver []  forgot to specify physical device
<joaha> But now it tries to read a NULL pointer.
<mdke> joaha: #ubuntu+1 is the best one, I think
<auTONYmous> good morning
<auTONYmous> anybody here?
<joaha> mdke: Ok, thanks.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-01
<ROnewbie> hi thre
<ROnewbie> there
<ROnewbie> anyone here ?
<ROnewbie> where can I get some advice on tweaking a Gateway laptop ?
<ROnewbie> widescreen,  sound and wireless problems; anyone, pls ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-24
<dijenerate> hi all
<dijenerate> anyone here using a Fujitsu U810 or Vulcan Flipstart?
<dijenerate> anyone awake in here?
<dijenerate> whenever this is seen I'd like some help
<dijenerate> I'm currently using a Vaio UX280P with Ubuntu Studio Edition...
<dijenerate> I'm used to the Vaio's performance but have finally had it with it's poor battery life (especially with the WWAN in use) and it's poor wifi performance (small antenna syndrome)
<dijenerate> some background as to my linux experience... I'm a former Zaurus developer and I wrote this tutorial: http://micropctalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3026
<dijenerate> simple, nothing too fancy but proof I'm not a nooboob
<dijenerate> anyway, my problem, I'm looking for a new machine, and I'm trying to decide what to buy...
<dijenerate> I also have a Flipstart E1001 (who doesn't now with their low prices) but alas I have no working Mouse buttons, trackstick and can't access the Dinoboard/InfoPane which happens to control the WWAN module's power
<dijenerate> the wifi is the AR5523 from Atheros on USB which means ndiswrapper only... bleh! :(
<dijenerate> oh, and I can't seem to get the internal speakers to work, even though audio is perfect via the headphone jacks
<dijenerate> other than that, great battery life, well made hardware no decent linux support... what a waste!
<dijenerate> I can't seem to find anyone else working on the linux support for it, that's why I'm here... HELP!!!
<dijenerate> If this is a no go, I'll have to sell it and look at something else
<dijenerate> I've considered the U810 but so far all reports are that the 800MHz Stealey is a waste of time and it can't even multitask
<dijenerate> of course these people ran Winbloze!
<dijenerate> anyone here try it with a real O.S.? how's performance (and remember I'm coming from Vaio UX usage here)
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-25
<NinjaPT> hi dudes
<NinjaPT> i got a acer aspire 4310
<NinjaPT> running ubuntu
<NinjaPT> mostly without problems
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-26
<Darkside> hmm, not support :P
<Darkside> im about to install ubuntu on a laptop, will head to #ubuntu then
<Darkside> anyway, if i get things working, i'll add my laptop model into the wiki
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-27
<knights> hi!
<knights> anyone here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-28
<Pres-Gas> Anyone not lurking?
<Pres-Gas> ...as in, alive?
<simira> do you have a reason for asking, or are you just bored and alone?
<Pres-Gas> heh
<Pres-Gas> No, but was wanting some guidance on the new intel wireless drivers on 8.04
<simira> did you read the topic?
<Pres-Gas> I see the bug reports in launchpad...and added info on them...but am seeing no activity
<Pres-Gas> ummm...yeah...I did....I guess it was not a support related topic of which I wanted to discuss...
<simira> then either join #ubuntu for support, or #ubuntu-bugs to get help assigning the bugs to someone who can fix them
<Pres-Gas> It was if there was forward movement on currently existing bugs
<Pres-Gas> So, why is this channel even here?
<Pres-Gas> ...What do you do?
<Pres-Gas> .....I guess this is a channel that is not very willing to enlighten people...not getting a good community feeling about it.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-30
<danuel> Would anyone like to help me troubleshoot installing on HP laptop Pavilion dv2718us?  Wireless and video resolution doesn't work.
<philwyett> Have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4548054 for your wireless
<philwyett> If your has nvidia on board, install the nvidia drivers.
<danuel> philwyett, thanks.
<philwyett> No problem
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-27
<alphageek> i have a lenovo r61,using Intrepid Ibex.How can I help?
<alphageek> whois ubuntulog
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-28
<josh1456> Hi
<josh1456> Hello
<josh1456> I want to add a UNR netbook compatibility list to ubuntu wiki, can someone please guide me to where I can start?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-29
<holdenss> any mac users here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-04-04
<cjohnston> o/
<bigtom21485> anyone in here have any trouble with their mic in skype?
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-03-31
<eights> 3w
#ubuntu-laptop 2014-03-26
<arenson> Hi, I'm having isues w/ wifi on a new Thinkpad T440s. Is this the correct place to get assistance?
